# N. FL Gathering Video feed.



## bmudd14474 (Apr 9, 2011)

www.ustream.tv/channel/smf/n/fl/gathering or go to www.ustream.tv and search for SMF N.FL Gathering.


----------



## DanMcG (Apr 9, 2011)

KOOOOL Brian , thanks for the link!


----------



## DanMcG (Apr 9, 2011)

What no audio? 

LOL,cool just the same

EDIT 8:28 .......we have audio


----------



## gotarace (Apr 9, 2011)

Wow now that is a Feast fit for a King...thanks for the link.


----------



## coyote1 (Apr 9, 2011)

wish I was there


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 9, 2011)

Hey 2 of my ticket #'s were called and I got nothing????

Looks like a great time and I really wish I was there


----------



## bmudd14474 (Apr 9, 2011)

It was a great time. I cut the feed off because people are heading out to the bon fire to tell lies stories. We had 4 A-Maze-N-Smokers donated to give away. Eman brought a bunch of stuff to give away. And last but not least Beer-B-Q sent a ton to give away. Thanks for all the stuff guys. Also I want to thank Jeff for Sponsoring the event this year.


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 9, 2011)

Glad everyone is having a good time...


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 10, 2011)

Awesome! Wish I was there!


----------

